# iomega ext hard drive not recognized



## lguard73 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, newbie here. Purchased an iomega 250GB harddrive from a friend a year ago. It worked for awhile and I used time machine with it but at some point stopped working. At first it was recognized on the desktop but would not work with Time Machine, now it is not recognized on the desktop at all. It is, however, showing in the Disk Utility. First aid does not appear to be available. I have the old white Macbook from 2007/2008. How can I make it show up on the desktop/work properly?

If this has been addressed in a previous forum please link to it. My only request is that you define any hardcore terminology, I'm not too well versed.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 15, 2011)

Disconnect the drive from you Mac then Reset Your PRAM. Then reconnect the drive to see if that helps.


----------



## lguard73 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I tried it and nothing has changed. Any other ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 16, 2011)

How is that disk formatted? Plus on the new Mac you went to the Finder's Preferences and put a checkmark in the box to show 'External Disks"?


----------

